# Venson & Pork Snack Stick = Fail



## glank09 (Jun 6, 2017)

All,

So my pregnant wife cannot stand the thought of brats, of any kind. Unfortunately we had a 250 pount hog butchered last winter and I also shot 2 nice sized deer and had a good amount of each made into brats because we typically love brats. I decided to use my Teriyaki Cabelas snack stick seasoning with the meat(50% venison, 50% pork) from the brats to make snack sticks. The general flavor was amazing, however the salts in the brats plus the salts in the cure/seasoning made them VERY salty. Does anyone have any alternate ideas or recipes I should try to make snack sticks with this brat meat and prague #1 that will not turn out overly spicy?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome to the SMF. 

Unfortunately the salt that was already in your brats and the salt from the mix made it the way it is.  

I would recommend that you search on here for a snack stick recipe, and not add the salt that's required.  

Mix everything up, and then do a potty fry test and see if more salt is going to be needed.  If more is needed, you can add a little, mix again, and perform another fry test.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 6, 2017)

Cure dont have that much salt to be noticed. You added salt from the brats and the salt content from the cabelas mix.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe Cranky has spelled out all of your options :(

I make my own Venison brats using LEM's Fresh Brat Seasoning.  Once I run out of pure venison grind I often squeeze the meat out of my brats and use it for spaghetti sauce, taco meat, etc.  I just don't add salt to it and I add any alternate seasonings it may need (chili powder/paprika/cumin for taco meat).

I don't know if you'll be able to effectively convert the brats to Teriyaki anything other than maybe Teriyaki glazed meatballs but let us know what your tests turn up :)


----------



## glank09 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I have already used the meat to make hamburgers which turned out decent. I do have another snack stick recipe I found on here I am going to try next time, sans extra salt. Unfortunately I am going to be at Lake Erie fishing with my dad this weekend and at a wedding the following weekend. However, I have been dropping suble hints I want a sausage stuffer to fathers day to replace my jerky cannon, so maybe I will have that for next time?


----------



## tallbm (Jun 7, 2017)

glank09 said:


> Thanks for the input. I have already used the meat to make hamburgers which turned out decent. I do have another snack stick recipe I found on here I am going to try next time, sans extra salt. Unfortunately I am going to be at Lake Erie fishing with my dad this weekend and at a wedding the following weekend. However, I have been dropping suble hints I want a sausage stuffer to fathers day to replace my jerky cannon, so maybe I will have that for next time?


Sounds like you have a plan!

How much sausage or jerky sticks do you do at a time?

If you do 20 pounds of sausage at a time I think it is worth looking into a stuffer that can handle 11-12 pounds which translates into 10 pounds a load.  I have a 5 pound stuffer that works well but when you do 40-80 pounds of sausage in one go, it is not an option lol.

I never do more than 5 pounds of jerky sticks at a time so I'm fine with the LEM's Jerky Cannon.  I think I can do 5 pounds in 2 loads of that thing and it is all medal!  My understanding is that handle and the squeeze gear mechanism is all medal as well but the handle is covered by some plastic.

Anyhow, best of luck!


----------

